# Has anyone read/used these books?



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

What Your First Grader Needs to Know: Fundamentals of a Good First-Grade Education (The Core Knowledge Series) - E.D. Jr Hirsch
They have them for each grade, at least elementary grades as far as I know, anyway. I was just wondering if anyone has them or has used them and what you thought of them. Thanks!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

KayJay said:


> What Your First Grader Needs to Know: Fundamentals of a Good First-Grade Education (The Core Knowledge Series) - E.D. Jr Hirsch
> They have them for each grade, at least elementary grades as far as I know, anyway. I was just wondering if anyone has them or has used them and what you thought of them. Thanks!


I haven't used then in the early grades, but when they got to about 4th grade I had them read them to themselves in addition to their other studies for a few years. They were pretty good, I guess. I'd use them again if I ever needed to.

Cindyc.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

yes, I'm using the 1st grade one right now - it has bookmarks all through it!

I am not using it as a Bible, but as a general guideline to make sure I'm hitting the major areas

This is my 1st year homeschooling & I decided to do a mix 'n match of all different curriculums & types of philosophy, so this was important to me to make sure I wasn't missing anything important

It's been helpful, but I didn't buy it - I got it out of the local library


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I was going to post the same question. Just wondering if there's really enough there that can't be easily found online with a little research, and if it's worth the price. Oh, you mentioned library. We live in the bush, but there's a state library that will mail out books to bush families when we get a plane. I'll see if they have it. 

Jenny
Frontier Freedom Online Magazine


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

They cover a broad range, and so long as you're supplementing with other learning and activities (lots of reading, conversations, field trips, "research" time on the internet and documentaries on appropriate topics, that sort of thing  ), then they're okay.

We didn't consider using them because they're very American-centric, but I like the concept. I would have liked a little more "meat" to them, though.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I have the set and have used them when we have had bad years, need to do a quick refresher, and for supplemental material. The year I had a baby, a 3 yo, a 5 yo, and two 7 yo, and I needed a break, I pulled them out and used them as my spine (K & 2nd), extra books from the library and a math course & I was good to go. Then two years later, my then 7 to was diagnosed with severe dyslexia. Out they came again for all of them. They gave me time to really work on her therapy and still ensure everything necessary got covered with everyone. I don't think they are enough for a stand alone curriculum, but in high stress times or as supplements they are great!


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

I too have been wondering about that series, so thanks for posting the question and thanks to all who answered! I think it might work well as a "summer supplement" - just to make sure all the skills stay sharp.


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for all the responses! I was hoping they might be good for a guideline. I'm sure I could spend days researching online and find all the same info, but I'd rather spend a few bucks and have it done so we can get to doing things lol. I've checked all the libraries in my state and no one has them, so I guess I just have to buy them. Thanks again!


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I have the entire set, I think they are worth the money.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We had them up through grade 8 but have given them away to another family. I did think they were useful as a guide but we did not use them exclusively. I agree they are worth the money. They do a good job of giving a basic outline of material and then you go from there.


----------



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

Someone gave me the first grade one and it was very helpful for the simple fac tthat it reassured me I wasn't missing any major points that "the experts" would require. If that's a worry to you, the series would be a great help. Of course, the information is probably available for free but it's nice to have it in a condensed but thorough form. Still, another option is to check out the book from time to time just to see where you're at. Can't hurt!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I found most of mine as a set on ebay, it wasn't too bad in price, but I can't remember exactly. You might try there.


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks again for all the responses! I've checked the libraries around here and no one has any of them anywhere near me, so it looks like I'll have to buy them if I want them. I've found lots of other similar books available in libraries near me though, and even one that is supposed to be a condensed version of all these books, but by a different author. :shrug:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry, I will cast the opposing vote. I found these books way off track of what I thought important. I think you would do better with a good set of encyclopedias. I don't think my first grader needs to know all that info about art and music. I thought a lot of the science and history things that 1st graders wouldn't understand or identify with. I didn't find that double digit subtraction important for a 1st grader. I think these books go way beyond the mark and it could frustrate a mom trying to "keep up with the books". 
If you really want them, I would just buy one. See if you really use it. I got mine at a used book store. (caution: There are different editions available) 
I thought they were going to be a great outline for my kids' learning until I started using them. You can get better -more realistic- learning outlines online.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I've always been impressed by the World Book Scope & Sequence, available here:

http://www.worldbook.com/wb/Students?curriculum

But then, I'm a first class curriculum junkie with strong organizational leanings, so maybe that is the part of me that it appeals to


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

does have a great book that I love - Books for Building or something like that. It is a list of reading books by age and I think book type.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I would say that you COULD find most of the information on the internet that is in the book. To me, the book is good though. It gives you a good "plan" After homeschooling for several years now, I see where I could have used the volumes I had (3 & 4 grades) to do a years worth of lessons. Now, I would do a bit extra on certain lessons. You could add worksheets you make, additional reading, etc. I think we make homeschooling alot more complicated & expensive than it needs to be.
IMO you COULD use these for a grades worth of lessons. You would just have to put in a little more planning than open the workbook and do a page a day.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I used them as a guideline. They were ok for that, but only that.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Louisiana Mom said:


> . . . I think we make homeschooling alot more complicated & expensive than it needs to be.
> IMO you COULD use these for a grades worth of lessons. You would just have to put in a little more planning than open the workbook and do a page a day.


I think you're right. There are programs I'd like to use, or at least try. But, they're expensive, and we just don't have the money for it. For example, we've chosen Ray's Arithmetic. I think it's a wonderful program with a proven reputation, but it will require lots of work on my part. In some ways, I'd love more of a self-contained math program, but they all cost LOTS more. Someone gave me their entire Math-U-See curriculum, except their used workbooks. I've heard that it's all right for younger years, but that it's not all that great for high school. I know one woman who used it as an extra resource and for extra practice because a set was also given to her. There's an online math program, MEP, that is free, and looks very good. I'll probably uses that and the Math-U-See only if we need to fill in, or when I just can't do all the "extras" myself for Ray's. It's nice to have so many choices. And there are lots of ways to keep costs really low.

Jenny
Frontier Freedom Online Magazine


----------

